# shall we book with SeaFrance?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Folks

Read this 'n' that about the Sea France problems.

Are you guys [and gals] going with a different ferry company or are you still booking with Sea France?

Got two trips semi-planned June & September (ish)

What's your take?

I think credit card protection is only for £100+? Please correct me if I'm wrong 

wilse


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't Wilse! 8O 

Too much at the mercy of yet another French strike - and you can be sure if they do it again it will be timed to cause the maximum disruption to British holidaymakers.

Before anyone accuses me of being a Francophobe, I'm not but I can't imagine many French tourists were affected by the recent strike, so there seems no other logical conclusion. :roll: 

I believe P&O have some offers on. Haven't checked, but I read something on here a few days ago.

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I booked with seafrance for the the 3 April ,no problems ,they just transfered us to P&0 at the ferry port,after the news saying ,dont turn up.

Les


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't go in principle now. What is there to guarantee that they would switch you to another carrier? That would cost them more than you would pay; the management could take the view that it's too expensive, and let you wait :roll: . Also are they likely to be in business at all then? 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We are booked for a return trip in June for Assen TT.

Fingers crossed but not too worried. Plenty of options if they go bust.
dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Book with P&O, job done.

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=84077


----------

